# Woof's new doo.



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Came across a picture of a Newfoundland in a lion cut and thought it looked lovely! Of course I don't agree with people clipping down Newfs, think it's a sin but it was a very nice looking job. I'd been debating on clipping Woof down again and after seeing the picture decided to try it. I've never tried a lion cut before, so considering it was my first time it doesn't look THAT bad. Woof also doesn't have the coat to really pull it off like the Newf or Chow pictures I saw.

From this:

























To this:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! It looks good on him.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I really like it on him too. It suits him.


----------

